# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Krijohet kasaforta gjenetike

## BARAT

Norvegji, frika nga ndryshimet klimatike sjell krijimin e një rrjeti global

*Krijohet kasaforta gjenetike*
_Një depozitë gjigante, me të gjitha llojet e bimëve_

Me speciet bimore në zhdukje me ritme alarmuese, shkencëtarët dhe qeveria norvegjeze po krijojnë një rrjet global depozitash bimore, ku të magazinohen fara e filiza - burime të çmuara gjenetike që mund të nevojiten për të përshtatur rezervat ushqimore para rrezikut të ndryshimeve klimaterike.

Javën e shkuar, ajo që mban flamurin e kësaj nisme, Depozita Botërore e Farave, mori edhe ngarkesën e parë - miliona e miliona fara e filiza. Depozita e vendosur në një mal të mbuluar nga bora në Arktik është krijuar me qëllim magazinimin e çdo lloj fare nga të gjitha bimët e planetit. Ndërsa farat origjinale do të mbahen në depozita të kataloguara, arkat jeshile do të përbëjnë një lloj garancie në rastin e një katastrofe natyrore apo gabimi njerëzor që do të zhdukë bimët nga toka.

Kasaforta është njëherësh pjesë e një projekti më të gjerë për klasifikimin e informacionit mbi bimët dhe gjenet e tyre. Në Leuven të Belgjikës, shkencëtarët po i bien botës kryq e tërthor për grumbullimin e kampioneve të ndryshme të llojeve të bananeve, të cilat vendosen në nitrogjen të lëngët përpara se të zhduken tërësisht. Një përpjekje e përafërt po zhvillohet në Francë me farat e kafesë. Një numër i caktuar bimësh, më së shumti me origjinë nga tropiku, nuk prodhojnë fara që mund të magazinohen.

Për vite, një rrjet i çrregullt depozitash të tilla ka magazinuar pandërprerë fara. Laboratorët në Meksikë magazinojnë specie misri.

Këto përpjekje të veçuara po sistemohen dhe konsolidohen, pjesërisht falë arritjeve teknologjike që ofrojnë më shumë mundësi për ruajtjen e gjeneve dhe pjesërisht për shkak të alarmit që ka shkaktuar vitet e fundit ngrohja globale.

"Nisëm ta mendonim këtë pas atentateve të 11 shtatorit dhe kur pamë me sy se çfarë shkaktoi uragani Katrina", thotë Keri Fouler, president i Trustit Global mbi Diversitetin e Drithërave, një grup jofitimprurës që menaxhon kasafortën. "Që të gjithë thoshin, si ka mundësi që askujt nuk i ka shkuar mendja më parë te katastrofa të tilla? Epo, çdo ditë humbasim gjithnjë e më shumë pjesë të biodiversitetit. Është e pashmangshme. Duhet të marrim patjetër masa".

Javës që shkoi, urgjenca mbi këtë problem u nënvizua edhe më tej, duke qenë se çmimet e drithërave arritën rekorde dhe rezervat arritën nivelin më të ulët gjatë këtyre 35 vjetëve të fundit.

"Humbja e burimeve gjenetike bimore po shtohet me shpejtësi", tha Roni Svenen, kreu i bioteknikave të drithërave në Universitetin Katolik të Leuvenit, i cili deri tani ka arritur të magazinojë gjysmën e 1 mijë e 2 qind varieteteve të bananeve. "Jemi në një çast kritik dhe nëse nuk veprojmë me shpejtësi do të humbasim shumë bimë që mund të na nevojiten më vonë".

Traktati Ndërkombëtar i Kombeve të Bashkuara mbi Burimet Gjenetike Bimore, i ratifikuar në vitin 2004, krijoi një rrjet global zyrtar për ruajtjen dhe ndarjen e farave, duke studiuar njëherësh edhe tiparet e tyre gjenetike. Vitin që shkoi, në arkivat e saj u shtuan të dhëna mbi mijëra varietete bimore.

Një sistem depozitash farash i mirorganizuar mund të marrë rëndësi jetike kur të vijë fjala te kriza klimaterike, pasi do të japë mundësinë e identifikimit të materialit gjenetik dhe atyre lloje bimësh që do të mund tu përshtaten më mirë ndryshimeve ambientale. Në Kasafortën Globale të Farave, qindra kuti jeshile përmbajnë fara me prejardhje nga Siria në Meksikë të vendosura në ambiente të ngrira. Së bashku ofrojnë një gamë shumë të gjerë karakteristikash, përfshi aftësinë e secilës për tiu përshtatur klimave të ndryshme.

Ndryshimet klimaterike pritet të sjellin vështirësi të mëdha për shumë bimë, ashtu si edhe pesticidet e produktet e tjera të këtij lloji. Sipas Panelit Ndërqeveritar mbi Ndryshimet Klimaterike, dioksidi i karbonit në ajër nuk do të sjellë vetëm ngrohjen e klimës, por njëherësh edhe ngjarje ekstreme të shkaktuara nga moti, si përmbytje apo thatësira.

Deri tani, tre të katërtat e biodiversitetit, kur vjen fjala te drithërat, është humbur përgjatë shekullit të shkuar. Për shembull, 80 për qind e varieteteve të misrit që ekzistonin në vitet 1930 sot nuk gjenden më. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës nuk kultivohen më 94 për qind e varieteteve të bizeleve.

Kasafortat e farave kanë operuar për dekada të tëra, por më së shumti janë të vendosura në zona agrikulturore dhe janë të pakta ato që ofrojnë garancitë e Kasafortës Globale të Farave. Përpjekjet e mëparshme bëheshin për motive vetjake nga lulerritës, shkencëtarë, fermerë apo të pasionuar dhe nuk shiheshin si një mjet për mbijetesën njerëzore.

Rëndësia e brishtësisë së depozitave të farave është bërë e dukshme gjatë viteve të fundit. Qendra të këtij lloji në Afganistan dhe Irak mbetën të shkatërruara gjatë konflikteve, sidomos për shkak të njerëzve që merrnin arkat plastike. Në Filipine, një stuhi e tmerrshme shembi murin e një depozite farash, duke shkatërruar shumë prej tyre.

Teksa rishqyrtuan politikat e depozitave të farave pak vite më parë, ekspertët nisën ti shihnin këto katastrofa nën një këndvështrim të ri, thotë Fouler. "Thamë se kemi nëpër botë depozita shumë të mira, por shikoni ku gjenden: në Peru, Kolumbi, Siri, Indi, Etiopi, Filipine. Kështu që shumë prej nesh shtruan pyetjen: Cili është plani B?"

Qëllimi i sistemit të ri të depozitimit të farave është mbrojtja e gjeneve të çmuara bimore nga rreziqet që po nxjerr para njerëzimit ngrohja globale, por edhe nga rreziqet e shkaktuara nga dora e njerëzve. Shumë depozita aktualisht gjenden në "vende ku situata politike nuk është e qëndrueshme dhe është e vështirë të kesh besim të plotë te ruajtja e tyre në gjendje të ngrirë", tha Svenen, eksperti i bioteknikës. Farat duhen magazinuar në temperatura të paktën 20 gradë Celsius nën zero, ndërsa fidanët në temperatura shumë më të ulëta. "Gjendemi në brendësi të një mali në Arktik, pasi kërkonim një vend të sigurt, që ti ofronte natyrshëm këto kushte".

Në Longiearben, vetëm njëmijë kilometra larg Polit të Veriut, farat do të mbeten të ngrira, pavarësisht luhatjeve të temperaturës globale. Gjithashtu po kërkohen rrugët edhe për magazinimin e materialeve gjenetike si bananet apo arrat e kokosit, të cilat nuk mund të ruhen si fara.


gazeta shqip 29-02-2008

----------

